
Show HN: A foursquare client written entirely in kotlin - chemouna
https://github.com/chemouna/Nearby
======
mhawks
Nice project, looks good and Kotlin code is very readable. I personally prefer
using Anvil for views since the project becomes much cleaner (while still
being reactive). But that would be more MVVM rather than MVP.

[https://github.com/zserge/anvil](https://github.com/zserge/anvil)

